# Big Turbo



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

Who is doing kits at the moment for a 225 TT and whats the prices?

I know backdraft are around Â£4k but from reading a bit on the forum abiout some members (albeit small problems) I would like to find out who else has compiled a tuning package.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

JBS have some good stuff - they posted up some new options last week


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

I had a look at the post but could not read it as the pic was too small :?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

There is really quite a few options now.
Jabbasport.
JBS.
Badger5.
QST (MTM).
Dialynx.
To name but a few....


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Given Bill (Badger5) has all the work done on his car at JBS now, there might be one less true option on your list ;-)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> Given Bill (Badger5) has all the work done on his car at JBS now, there might be one less true option on your list ;-)


 clive i believe bill does offer a ihi turbo kit but uses jbs to map it?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, I believe he does a VF34 kit and the big Garrett hybrid, but as Steve mentioned, JBS does the maps..... could be wrong though.... :roll:


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

Looking at the websites JBS seem to be a good option. I have heard that Jabba are a good bunch but their rollers can give some quite interesting figures........

In reality I am looking to find a tuner that will give me a full kit fitted without any hassles or the car going bang. Ideally I don't want to spend any more than 4.5 k, Is this achievable?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

skydiver said:


> I am looking to find a tuner that will give me a full kit fitted without any hassles or the car going bang.


it wont go bang but hassles you will have,it comes with the territory :wink:


----------



## COF TT 71 (Feb 2, 2007)

I have seen a few posts about niggles with the Backdraft Kit. But considering the number of kits they have done, I dont think there are issues with many. I'm more than happy with mine and I think they are the daddy when it comes to these kits. Mine hasn't missed a beat. As Westy says, dealing with Mark direct at Backdraft makes the whole process better. 
I've been doing some track days in mine and I must say, with the set up work Backdraft have done on my car it handles brilliantly. I think that this is what seperates them from some of the other tuning companies!
Anyway, Ive said my bit now-good luck with your choice.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

For all you non-belivers. I have the backdraft and the car absolutley FLIES. It is reliable and my last tank of fuel on V-Power saw me achieve 340 miles. Not bad for 340bhp Big Turbo!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> For all you non-belivers. I have the backdraft and the car absolutley FLIES. P


Did you fly it to Korea Scotty? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL. Good 1. Nah my baby is in the garage resting.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> For all you non-belivers. I have the backdraft and the car absolutley FLIES. It is reliable and my last tank of fuel on V-Power saw me achieve 340 miles. Not bad for 340bhp Big Turbo!


You need to try harder


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> For all you non-belivers. I have the backdraft and the car absolutley FLIES. It is reliable and my last tank of fuel on V-Power saw me achieve 340 miles. Not bad for 340bhp Big Turbo!


I have a remapped 225 and I have never, ever got more than 300 miles. Did they put in a bigger fuel tank as well :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

skydiver said:


> Looking at the websites JBS seem to be a good option. I have heard that Jabba are a good bunch but their rollers can give some quite interesting figures........
> 
> In reality I am looking to find a tuner that will give me a full kit fitted without any hassles or the car going bang. Ideally I don't want to spend any more than 4.5 k, Is this achievable?


4.5k and no more... thats optimistice

clutch 1k
internals 1k + (if you drive like you have a turbo kit)
maintance on a tuned car..... price less :roll:


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> skydiver said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the websites JBS seem to be a good option. I have heard that Jabba are a good bunch but their rollers can give some quite interesting figures........
> ...


So basically the kit from say backdraft amd the likes is fine but you will still need to uprgrade the internals? I can understand the clutch and was not factoring that into the 4.5 k, I could live with that no problem.

My concern is that if the internals need upgrading should they not be part of the kit? :?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

skydiver said:


> So basically the kit from say backdraft amd the likes is fine but you will still need to uprgrade the internals? I can understand the clutch and was not factoring that into the 4.5 k, I could live with that no problem.
> 
> My concern is that if the internals need upgrading should they not be part of the kit? :?


look at it this way.. you'll be making an engine that produces 210 or 225 ish produce 350 and rag it around and expect it to last as long as it would if it was standard.. :?

Not trying to dull the mood but without internals being changed in the future you are running a gamble really..(not one i'll be taking that for sure)

i'm under the impression that every one seems to think you just change the turbo and clutch and treat the car as it was before :?.. (not aimed at you skydiver) there is a whole lot more to tuning than that.. Caney will soon tell you..


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> [Caney will soon tell you..


He'll be out working on the car!


----------



## slugger (Jul 1, 2007)

tis true guys......the more boost you run, the lower the compression ratio you need to cope with it [this has the effect of dull lifess responce off boost....then a manic rush as boost builds, great fun, but not good for twisty roads  
mods wide, well any high boost motah is gonna need meaty rods/low comp pistons/or spacer plate for under barrels, this will req adjustable cam wheels, usually a billet manual cam chain tentioner [if stock is spring and oil]/ heavy duty head bolts/nuts, sometimes machining work is needed to accomodate these/heavy duty output shaft/uprated gearbox/heavy duty clutch/lockup clutch/cams/sometimes different valves/seats/headwork/flow work/ thats just a 'usual' mods list for a big turbo motor.......you could always go fancy and get a billet crank/cut gearbox etc.......thats just the motor! then you need to think about fueling..... motec/fmu/boost-triggered second rail of injectors/uprated hi flow pump/fuel pressure regulator etc... then theres det' controll......water/methanol injection/ bigger intercoolers/fancy coolant fed charge coolers/ nitrous, etc,etc.....
going for big power is awsome......the rush of driving/riding something that will spin the wheels in every gear is indescribable to someone whos not tried it......but it costs! and there are no guarantees! and if you play hard, you'll kill it, and have to pay again  
my advice is this... at least once in your life go all-out for mega power, beit on your TT, or another car or bike or whatever.....but at least once go for it! experiance it! just be under no illusion its the same as a stock vehicle regarding carefree maintanence ... and go into battle with the idea in the back of your mind that it may all end up in oily lumps on the tarmac.....  
enjoy :wink:


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

I think I will be paying this a lot of study time before it gets done. I am under no illusion that things cost, I just wish that when kits are advertised it did include the internals or at least a recomendation as to what else needs done.

In the meantime thanks for everyones thoughts and responces.


----------



## slugger (Jul 1, 2007)

its not as cut and dry as all that bud' :wink: 
'x' amount of boost increase is considered 'safe' for stock internals.....so, for example if a TT motor [which must run lower compression than a naturally aspirated motor anyways] runs around on say [i dont know , just for example] 6psi of boost.....a bigger turbo will produce more boost and at lower inlet temps.....this means more power before the draded 'det' monster rears its ugly head.......so, an increase to say 10 psi would still be safe if all else is stock [assuming the stoandard ecu/injectors can cope with the extra fueling requirements......
also, theres other factors....fuel quality, if you live in an area where higher octane fuel is readily available, its safer to run more boost!
its only when you want to go beyond the threshold boost levels that internal mods [and indeed external] are needed.....this is why they are called 'optional extras'  
dont forget the returns arent incremental.... a few hundred quid can get you an extra 50 bhp.......but for an extra 100 bhp you enter the 'thousands' bracket, and so on.......diminished returns  :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

G12MO X said:


> DONT BUY BACKDRAFT!


Strong works Sam.. you still having problem mate..?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm sure you will have the last laugh...

(still want the rocker cover :wink: )


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Hmmm would that be another happy TT shop customer!


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

G12MO X said:


> DONT BUY BACKDRAFT!


Tell more!!, I'm looking for an upgrade on the 240QS and Backdraft had been recommended on here! :?


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

That sucks Gizmo, sorry to hear it mate.

Backdraft are seriously worrying. I haven't actually read 1 customer that has been 100% happy with the results.

Maybe its time for them to stop doing the kit, and use themselves as guinea pigs?


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

eBay #270145485301
Or the GTT kit I've seen floating on the net for around 10000â‚¬?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I am looking into Big Turbo too, got APS doing me a quote at the moment, have always trusted their judgement and I have asked them to include EVERYTHING in the quote, including the internals - I am not expecting it to be less than Â£4.5K!

I'll start with that and work on it, but I figure if they are going to take the engine out for anything then I may as well save money (in the long run) by getting it all done at once!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

elrao said:


> I am looking into Big Turbo too, got APS doing me a quote at the moment, have always trusted their judgement and I have asked them to include EVERYTHING in the quote, including the internals - I am not expecting it to be less than Â£4.5K!


I'd be interested to see what they plan and what they quote. Would you share please?     

Cheers

Rich


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking into Big Turbo too, got APS doing me a quote at the moment, have always trusted their judgement and I have asked them to include EVERYTHING in the quote, including the internals - I am not expecting it to be less than Â£4.5K!
> ...


Have been waiting a while for a quote, when I get it then I'll ask Ed if it is OK to share or not - think they are tailoring the quote though to my specs taking into account what bits and pieces I already have. I am sure that once they work it all out for my car then they will be able to ammend for others quite easily!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

elrao said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > elrao said:
> ...


Tell him it's me that asked. You could always PM me


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Have been waiting a while for a quote, so no idea when I will get it.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

elrao said:


> Have been waiting a while for a quote, so no idea when I will get it.


Well it's a complicated job and Ed's a one-finger typist


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

G12MO X said:


> G12MO X said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Mark want to charge me me to fix major problems , even as it was fitted by there approved fitting centre. PISSED OFF :roll:
> ...


Now that is an honest man. Willing to support his product and maintain his customer base. Full marks (no pun intended) to Backdraft...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Westys (Jan 25, 2007)

Mark has gone out of his way to sort the small problems I'm having with my Turbo fitted and I'm more than happy with the way I'm being treated. I've dealt with many companies over the years involving tuning and have to say so far Mark is by far the best to deal with, answers emails / phone calls etc etc.

I will do a full write up about the turbo kit once I have it back 100% with pictures and also Dyno Print out.

I did a lot of research before deciding to go for the Backdraft turbo kit and have also seen many other kits fitted to the Vag 1.8t engine, none look as neat as the backdraft kit.

Only problems we are having which was nothing at all to do with Mark is a mapping issue and MRC Tuning now have the car and are fine tuning the mapping.

If your thinking about getting a Large Turbo kit fitted you are more than welcome to visit me and have a good poke around my engine and test drive.

Westy


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Now that is an honest man. Willing to support his product and maintain his customer base.


_Maybe_ just worried that the problems being revealed will put off any prospective customers reading this forum, if he was an "honest man", _maybe_ the problems would have been rectified long before any customer felt the only way to get a design fault fixed was to post it here for all to read. I'm not for a second implying he is the worst offended by any stretch, but from what I've read on this forum, I wouldn't use them. Just my own opinion........ :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Silversea said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is an honest man. Willing to support his product and maintain his customer base.
> ...


To be honest I felt the same way until I saw he was willing to pick it up and sort it. If I remember correctly this install was done by the TT Shop too so that makes it even more admirable that he's standing by his product.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

From my understanding, the TT shop is their _authorised_ fitting centre, but the problem doesn't seem to be a fitting issue, it is a serous design flaw that could end in someone being seriously hurt or worse, he was aware if it, and only decided to rectify it without charge because he was going to loose customers (Â£Â£Â£Â£), it should have been rectified as soon as it happened, not well after the third time...... Some one might not be as lucky to have three lucky chances!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Silversea said:


> From my understanding, the TT shop is their _authorised_ fitting centre, but the problem doesn't seem to be a fitting issue, it is a serous design flaw that could end in someone being seriously hurt or worse, he was aware if it, and only decided to rectify it without charge because he was going to loose customers (Â£Â£Â£Â£), it should have been rectified as soon as it happened, not well after the third time...... Some one might not be as lucky to have three lucky chances!!


Yep I agree. Some while ago I posted something similar suggesting that maybe the product was underdeveloped and that a heavily discounted price should be offered to those willing to act as guinea pigs.

As with any new product the early adopters are normally the ones that suffer with the teething problems and that appears to be the case here. In addition I should imagine the TT Shop are on a steep learning curve with this product and thus it is possible that installation errors have been made.

I'm not for one moment suggesting that it is 'okay' to market and test products in this way, but Mark and Backdraft do seem to be doing their best to resolve any issues for those that have taken the plunge. I've no doubt the cause of the problems will become clear and that will no doubt benefit future customers.

So credit where credit is due, eh? :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Incidentally, Mr Silversea...

Are those things in your loft for sale? :roll:

cheers

Rich


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Incidentally, Mr Silversea...
> 
> Are those things in your loft for sale? :roll:
> 
> ...


No, just can't bring myself to sell them, I keep hoping that at some point I'll be able to get some use out of them...... If not, it'll act as a constant reminder to be 100% sure before you order.....

Funnily, you're the 3rd person this week to ask if they were for sale! :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Silversea said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally, Mr Silversea...
> ...


Can I be the 4th they would look god on my Golf I could part x some 19in BBS CH :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Silversea said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is an honest man. Willing to support his product and maintain his customer base.
> ...


Would amount to corparate manslaughter in the god awful thing happened and someone lost thier life over a known issue


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Westys said:


> I did a lot of research before deciding to go for the Backdraft turbo kit and have also seen many other kits fitted to the Vag 1.8t engine, none look as neat as the backdraft kit.
> 
> Westy


i would have to disagree there...

The jabbasport kit is alot neater and is based around the original layout, which means the install is alot less hassle free and it works on all TT's..


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Westys,

How would you describe the JBS kits then, in terms of neatness of fitting?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

clived said:


> Westys,
> 
> How would you describe the JBS kits then, in terms of neatness of fitting?


Hi Clive,

The JBS kit looks to me to be the most developed but also the most expensive.

On the basis that you get what you pay for can I assume you have this?

And where and why did you get your engine enlarged?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## s3fella (Jan 31, 2007)

Westys said:


> I did a lot of research before deciding to go for the Backdraft turbo kit and have also seen many other kits fitted to the Vag 1.8t engine, none look as neat as the backdraft kit.
> 
> Westy


I bet mine is a lot neater.......it looks absolutely stock bar for the bigger turbo...

cannot see the front mount, (powder black) and all on show original hoses and charge pipes are retained...

Not dissing the backdraft prodcut at all, but I would suggest your research missed at least one other well known BT kit!


----------



## COF TT 71 (Feb 2, 2007)

What is the point of spending all this money on a turbo kit and making your engine bay look 'standard' ?
The Backdraft kit looks stunning. The stainless steel pipework and welding is the best I've seen ever!
I've looked down the back of my engine and I cant see any brake pipes anywhere near touching any turbo pipes. Certainly not any closer than the standard setup. 
Backdraft are developing a new engine cover to accompany their kit which I am definately going to go for next.
I still have a permanent grin from driving my car :twisted:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

COF TT 71 said:


> What is the point of spending all this money on a turbo kit and making your engine bay look 'standard' ?
> The Backdraft kit looks stunning. The stainless steel pipework and welding is the best I've seen ever!
> I've looked down the back of my engine and I cant see any brake pipes anywhere near touching any turbo pipes. Certainly not any closer than the standard setup.
> Backdraft are developing a new engine cover to accompany their kit which I am definately going to go for next.
> I still have a permanent grin from driving my car :twisted:


Perhaps you should look at gizmo's car then as his brakes seem to continually fail due to the proximity of the turbo


----------



## Westys (Jan 25, 2007)

robokn said:


> Perhaps you should look at gizmo's car then as his brakes seem to continually fail due to the proximity of the turbo


This isn't down to the backdraft kit totally, its down to the kit not being fitted correctly. I've seen Sams car and can safely say who ever fitted the kit should be getting all the stick not Backdraft.

There are many reasons why I went for the Backdraft kit in the end, yes I liked the look of the kit with the polished charge pipes and inlet pipe (Looks the nuts under the bonnet) also this kit fits perfect with the 3" downpipe and high-flow-cats (Looks awesome from underneath as well as under the bonnet) Another reason was that they used a Cast Manifold unlike most of the kits on the market.

Once I get my car back (Having the map fine tuned) what I suggest we do is all put photos up of the Big Turbos fitted and run a poll on which one looks the neatest kit. My money would be on this one coming very highly.

Yes there is a few kits on the market now but the service and back-up you get from Mark @ Backdraft is second to none. I'm 100% Confident in this Turbo Kit and full fitted for just over 4k its a steal.

Next Stage is my engine internal mods as well as the polished & ported head, APR Large Inlet Manifold & VW R32 Throttle Bodies Looking for 400+ once all this work is done.

So if your thinking of going down the Large Turbo road pop round to mine and I'll take you for a test drive and I'm sure you'll agree the Backdraft kit is awesome.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Westys said:


> Another reason was that they used a Cast Manifold unlike most of the kits on the market.
> 
> what I suggest we do is all put photos up of the Big Turbos fitted and run a poll on which one looks the neatest kit. My money would be on this one coming very highly.
> 
> .


jabba mani is a cast one,backdraft kit isn't better than the jabba,jbs ones imo. backdraft kit i have seen on a couple of cars now and the fitting looked ok but the engines were filthy dirty which doesn't help!as regards to neatest kit then i win mate :wink:


----------



## Westys (Jan 25, 2007)

caney said:


> jabba mani is a cast one,backdraft kit isn't better than the jabba,jbs ones imo. backdraft kit i have seen on a couple of cars now and the fitting looked ok but the engines were filthy dirty which doesn't help!as regards to neatest kit then i win mate :wink:


Yep yours does look nice under the hood, but its not all down to the turbo kit fitted. I also have many polished parts on my car so will take a photo and upload it once the car is back.

Looking at your photo I have to say the BackDraft kit is equally as good or it is on my car.

All thats needed on mine is the APR Manifold and also polished strut brace 
Where did you gets your Strut Brace from?

I stand by what I have said that the Backdraft Turbo kit is one of the nicest fitting kits out there. Photos will be along to prove this shortly.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Westys said:


> also polished strut brace
> Where did you gets your Strut Brace from?


sorry,couldn't possibly tell you that :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

robokn said:


> Perhaps you should look at gizmo's car then as his brakes seem to continually fail due to the proximity of the turbo


or the TT that was delivered to MRC to be tuned that wouldn't go in reverse after having a spec clutch fitted, pure class :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Westys said:


> Yep yours does look nice under the hood, but its not all down to the turbo kit fitted. I also have many polished parts on my car so will take a photo and upload it once the car is back.
> 
> Looking at your photo I have to say the BackDraft kit is equally as good or it is on my car.


Given that you can't see the turbo or the downpipes - in fact, you can't really see any of the major components that are changed in an "ordinary" big turbo kit (intake manifold and TB not being "standard" items that get changed) I'm not sure how you can come to the conclusion that any kit is better, worse or "equally as good" from that sort of photo....?


----------



## Westys (Jan 25, 2007)

caney said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you should look at gizmo's car then as his brakes seem to continually fail due to the proximity of the turbo
> ...


Who's wouldn't go into Reverse? I have the Spec Clutch fitted and the only thing that I found is that it needed a few 1000 mile to bed in, still got a slight clatter on tick-over but with more miles under its belt I'm sure this will go. If not I'll turn the radio up.

Yes MRC are fine tuning my car as we speak, and I'm more than confident it'll be 100% when I get it back. It wasn't mapped correctly by them the first time and was only producing 312bhp with a very small power band. Apparently the main Chap at MRC Tuning was on Holiday so it got mapped by someone else there who isn't as good.

It'll be going on the Dyno once I have it back, will post dyno results up once I have them and also photos of the engine bay to show it equals the kit you have fitted.


----------



## Westys (Jan 25, 2007)

clived said:


> Given that you can't see the turbo or the downpipes - in fact, you can't really see any of the major components that are changed in an "ordinary" big turbo kit (intake manifold and TB not being "standard" items that get changed) I'm not sure how you can come to the conclusion that any kit is better, worse or "equally as good" from that sort of photo....?


You can clearly see the Big Turbo kit fitted over Standard as well as the Charge Pipe and inlet pipe.. Maybe the photos aren't very good.. I will take a load of High-Res-Photos of this kit fitted so you'll all be able to see it..

This is the last post I'm doing in this Thread as its starting to get into a pi**ing contest..

As long as your happy with which ever kit you have fitted thats all that matters. I for one Recommend the Backdraft kit but I'm sure others will recommend other makes..

Anyway my Dads bigger than yours.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Westys said:


> You can clearly see the Big Turbo kit fitted


*But this really is the point. I don't think you can*. Perhaps you could just point to the turbo in the picture for me......? ;-)

It isn't a pissing contest - it's about helping those who are trying to make decisions based on other people's experience. Claiming that you can clearly see the turbo kit fitted in Caney'd pic, in order to make a comparison so you can say how great the fitting of your kit is, doesn't help anyone, and doesn't build the credibility of any of us (obviously yourself included) who'd like to have a sensible discussion about *fit* and finish of big turbo kits.

Fact is you can't see the main components of a big turbo kit from this type of picture. A polished charge pipe makes f*** all difference


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Westys said:


> and also photos of the engine bay to show it equals the kit you have fitted.


lol it's turned into a fcuking competition know has it :lol:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

caney said:


> lol it's turned into a fcuking competition now has it :lol:


ROFL.... :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Silversea said:
 

> caney said:
> 
> 
> > lol it's turned into a fcuking competition now has it :lol:
> ...


care to join in des :wink:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

clived said:


> Westys said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't a pissing contest - it's about helping those who are trying to make decisions based on other people's experience.


Exactly - I am keeping a close eye on this thread before my hand goes in my pocket!

Still waiting for a quote from APS, Ed has been tied up getting his hands dirty in the workshop apparently, so no quote yet 

Caney - which turbo have you got, where was the kit from? Does look very nice


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Listen. The backdraft kit is serious and reliable. End of. Hence why my car is still in 1 piece.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> Listen. The backdraft kit is serious and reliable. End of. Hence why my car is still in 1 piece.


lets have a backdraft vs other big turbo tt's competion


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

PMSL :lol: ....


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

Any more news on big turbo options? Clive is yours done yet? Have you done a write up yet? Been waiting for ages to hear all about it


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

just having a conversation with a friend, and was wandering ball park figure for turbo upgrade like backdraft

i.e. how much it would cost to get to nearer 350bhp and what's required

and then how much to go the next stage up nearer 400bhp and what's required on top?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

p1tse said:


> just having a conversation with a friend, and was wandering ball park figure for turbo upgrade like backdraft
> 
> i.e. how much it would cost to get to nearer 350bhp and what's required
> 
> and then how much to go the next stage up nearer 400bhp and what's required on top?


based on the Backdraft kit

4k backbraft Big turbo kit

+ clutch and fly wheels Â£1000 not installed or maybe

= 5k and you get 350bhp

Now for 400bhp safely

New turbo Â£500 - Â£800 
New injectors Â£200 - Â£300
5bar Fuel Pressue Regulator Â£ 80
Uprated Fuel pump Â£200 - Â£250
Conrods Â£500 - Â£1000 (depending on brand)
New Map Â£ 550 MRC tuning
APR head bolts Â£110
A new Diff Â£600 - Â£900
Heat treated valves Â£500
Install the whole lot Â£ 500- Â£800

There probably is a few other things, but the is based on the car already having a intecooler DV and few other bits.. (brakes is a must)..

400bhp = Â£5,290 based on the most you can spend if not more..(believe me i can spend another 2K on other things like large port head and so forth)

so a total off 10,290 :lol:

or you could get Steve (Caney) to tell you


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

excellent, will put those figure and facts to a friend


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

G12MO X said:


> With the help of VAG Tech I'm installing a GT2871 on my backdraft pipe work, cooling wotk on engine bay, big injectors and fuel pump and should be looking at around 400BHP, Will be posting more info as it comes up
> BTW Mark from backdraft has been a top man this week , helping out with bits and bobs for latest upgrade
> and BTW I'm selling GT2860-5R Turbo , backdraft downpipe and sports cat (PM if intested)


sam, i see no mention of changing conrods? 400bhp+equilavent torque=bendy rods through the side of the block :roll: or have you done them already


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who replied on this thread. I did'nt think it would become such a heated debate...... Anyway its all food for thought and good info.

I am seriously considering going the BT route but the misses thinks we would be better waiting and buying a newer more powerfull car 

I guess this would be fine if and when they release the MK11 with around 260 bhp which you could then tune :evil:

I beleive this is in the pipeline, anyine car to enlighten me?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Does anyone have any RR power and Torque plots for their BT conversions.

be interesting to see how they deliver what they deliver.

Going bigger to a GT2871 surely would mean your on boost at about 5000 revs from a little 1.8t ? isnt that going to lessen the fun with not so many revs left?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

bape said:


> Any more news on big turbo options? Clive is yours done yet? Have you done a write up yet? Been waiting for ages to hear all about it


It's at JBS now for the final bits - Ross Machine Racing inlet manifold, R32 throttle body, mapping, maybe a single mass flywheel, maybe a Quaife diff....



Wak said:


> Does anyone have any RR power and Torque plots for their BT conversions.
> 
> be interesting to see how they deliver what they deliver.
> 
> Going bigger to a GT2871 surely would mean your on boost at about 5000 revs from a little 1.8t ? isnt that going to lessen the fun with not so many revs left?


Two things you can do to mitigate that. 1) Increase your engine capacity. 2) Go for a twin scroll turbo, stopping those nasty impulses getting in each others way, getting the turbo to spin up much quicker. Or of course do 3) Both


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update Clive, I can't wait to see the write up and photos you ARE going to do


----------



## JBS Sales (Apr 3, 2007)

We can offer an IHI turbo kit using the 16 or 18G housing that we can tune to produce 350bhp with as little lag as possible.

Prices start from Â£3700.00 this also includes labour, mapping and VAT.

Please give me a call on 01246 455005 for any more information.

Regards
Mike


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JBS Mike said:


> We can offer an IHI turbo kit using the 16 or 18G housing that we can tune to produce 350bhp with as little lag as possible.
> 
> Prices start from Â£3700.00 this also includes labour, mapping and VAT.
> 
> ...


Wow! So that undercuts the Backdraft! I've always felt that the JBS offering looks more developed so would that price include correcting any issues after installation?

Not that I'm looking to do it. Just curious...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sounds like a very good price indeed, and I have not heard any horror stories about fitment nor reliability


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

bape said:


> Thanks for the update Clive, I can't wait to see the write up and photos you ARE going to do


So I've decided to go for the steel single mass lightened flywheel AND the Quaife diff - no point having all that power and then either slowing the thing down with a heavy flywheel, or spinning power away....


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

What weight is the steel flywheel you have gone for Clive ?


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Just thaught I'd contribute my two cent in relation to the Backdraft big turbo issue. 
I've had my kit for three months now, with not one single kit or tuning related problem. I am 100% pleased with my choice, every time I put my foot down or demolish some cheeky ricey git in a type R who makes the fatal mistake of thinking I am a 180 /225, I'm left with a massive smile on my face. The confused / puzzled look in my rear view mirror really is priceless. I have found Mark very receptive to any questions / queries I have had and know that he will stand over his kit. I believe that I have the latest variant of the kit, so perhaps the teething problems have been sorted out (if they were any to start with that weren't down to incorrect installation). 
Anyone in Ireland who has any doubts is welcome to drop by for a demonstration of what a difference the Backdraft upgrade makes if they like, I predict they won't be disappointed.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> So I've decided to go for the steel single mass lightened flywheel .


we'll have to meet up clive and compare gearbox chatter :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > So I've decided to go for the steel single mass lightened flywheel .
> ...


Look forward to that  Apparently the steel flywheel isn't as bad as the aluminium one. So it's just bad, not awful


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

acmurray said:


> Anyone in Ireland who has any doubts is welcome to drop by for a demonstration of what a difference the Backdraft upgrade makes if they like, I predict they won't be disappointed.


Your on!!, are you about Sat morning??


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> Apparently the steel flywheel isn't as bad as the aluminium one. So it's just bad, not awful


lol yeah that's about right, just don't get out of the car and yu'll never hear it :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

JBS Mike said:


> We can offer an IHI turbo kit using the 16 or 18G housing that we can tune to produce 350bhp with as little lag as possible.
> 
> Prices start from Â£3700.00 this also includes labour, mapping and VAT.
> 
> ...


 Hi Mike ,

what exactly do you get for that ? down pipe etc included ?

Mark.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Hi Mike ,
> 
> what exactly do you get for that ? down pipe etc included ?
> 
> Mark.


 http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

caney said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mike ,
> ...


 Thanks 

Missed that one 

very tempting :roll:


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Leon said:


> acmurray said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone in Ireland who has any doubts is welcome to drop by for a demonstration of what a difference the Backdraft upgrade makes if they like, I predict they won't be disappointed.
> ...


Give me a call on 01 8430796 after 7.30 pm tomorrow. Saturday sounds fine.
I live in Rush, north Co. Dublin.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

UK225 said:


> What weight is the steel flywheel you have gone for Clive ?


Hi Morgan,

The steel flywheel is 12.5lb. Stock DMF is about 28lb, apparently.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

clived said:


> UK225 said:
> 
> 
> > What weight is the steel flywheel you have gone for Clive ?
> ...


Cheers Clive,

Who is it made by ?

I have a brand new dual mass sat here ready to go into my own TT, I will weigh when I get a chance but it is very heavy.

I am looking forward to zero chatter but I think I may miss the fidanza..ah well it can always be put back if I miss it to much :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

UK225 said:


> I am looking forward to zero chatter but I think I may miss the fidanza..ah well it can always be put back if I miss it to much :lol:


i would never go back to dualmass after running a steel flywheel  yes there is chatter but it's only audible when you get out of the car :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Is the TT your everyday car Morgan? If so, I'm sure I'd feel the same!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

It is Clive 

I have till now lived with harshness & noise in my quest for performance & more enjoyable spirited driving.. but I am getting a bit old for this in my daily ride


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

UK225 said:


> It is Clive
> 
> I am getting a bit old for this in my daily ride


Zimmer frame will be provided on the 11th!



UK225 said:


> ride...


What is this 'ride'?

You get that on a bus, on a whore, or when you've been taken for one.

It's not 'TT' is it?! And you're not that old!!!

cheers

rich


----------

